# 2002 Altima front and rear speaker sizes



## Cday710 (May 1, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new here and am planning on putting in front and rear speakers into my 2002 Nissan Altima. I have been on Crutchfield.com and put in my car so they should show me the correct speakers to buy, however when reviewing several different speakers, many claimed that they were the incorrect size and that they had to do some work to get them to fit. I am not a very handy person, so I would rather just replace the existing speakers without much of a hassle. I am looking at the Boston Acoustics SX95 for the rear and the Boston Acoustics SX55 for the front. Will these fit? They do not come up when I put my car into Crutchfield, but the lower models of both (SS95 and SS55) do come up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Depends on whether you have the Bo$e system or not.

Bo$e set-up has 1" tweets in the A-pillar, 6.5's in the front and rear doors, and 6x9's in the rear deck. I think the non-bose don't have rear door speakers, but the rest stay the same. It's not the easiest swap as far as the doors, since the OEM speakers are on plastic spacers. You could either cut the stock speaker off of it and re-use the spacer for the aftermarket speaker or make your own spacer to mount your new speaker.

This is a stock speaker (front) and the spacer after cutting off the speaker.


















I elected to make my own spacers:









If you use the OEM speaker ring, most aftermarket speakers will fit as long as the speakers aren't too deep to interfere with the window.


----------



## Cday710 (May 1, 2006)

Alright, I dont have rear speakers, so I guess I dont have the bose system. Can I get 2 way speakers instead of components in the front? I dont plan on replacing the existing tweeters in the front. So I should go w/ 6.5 in the front and 6x9 in the back?


----------

